# Most Aesthetic POWERLIFTER???



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

Any idea whos is the most good looking Powerlifter?
Cause most Powerlifters are fat and overweights Ba**ards.LOL


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

try and find some photo's of Sam Byrd.  he is pretty put together.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

here is a photo of him:


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.prowriststraps.com/sam_byrd_powerlifter_powerlifting


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

OMFG!!!!! I just saw the dude SQUAT 1003 Pounds at 198 pounds!! ..........................Im inspired.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty awesome huh?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

Phill Harrington from West Side BB is really put together too.


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

Yup, Hes pretty HUGE too that he only powerlifts.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

You got to remember you will get bigger powerlifting, its not like you are going to stay the same size. I know theres a belief running around that says powerlifters are fat, but strong but it has been proven time and time again that it just isnt so.


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

I think that Powerlifters are a little lazier than bodybuilders in that they dont bother cutting so they stay on a bulking phase. Theyre actually doing the right thing. No point in cutting and losing muscle mass and strength, other than health problems.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

Wish I could get a better pic for you but Chuck Vogelphol is pretty solid too:






he is in the center with the hat backwards:


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Well you have to realize they probably do cut at some point. Or atleast keep their calories and things in check. Powerlifters are in no way lazy!!! They have to maintain weight to stay in their weight class.


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

Thnx man. What about Mariusz Pudzianowski? is he a powerlifter? Cause he's cut and quite huge.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

Icy-Dice said:


> I think that Powerlifters are a little lazier than bodybuilders in that they dont bother cutting so they stay on a bulking phase. Theyre actually doing the right thing. No point in cutting and losing muscle mass and strength, other than health problems.



a) they don't cut like a BB'er because they don't have to be that lean to compete, like a BB'er does.  being that lean can be dangerous for the joints when lifting the weight that they lift.

b) most of them (save the super heavy weights) do some dieting down in order to make weight for a particular class.

c) it takes mass to move mass.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Exactly.


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

Makes sense now.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

But dont think that their diet is crappy and they eat McDonalds all the time. Because they still eat well in terms as chicken, rice, potatoes, good fats and all of those types of things.


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

Did any of you guys heard about the guy who pulled a 250 ton train? Its on guiness. Amazing.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 22, 2006)

Powerlifters are lazy, that's a good one! I'm going to sig that one.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

Dave Tate looks pretty solid since he lost some weight:


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Doesnt look very big from the front but thats back is massive!


----------



## mike456 (Oct 22, 2006)

all these pictures you guys posted *IMO *have better physique than any bodybuilder I have ever seen.


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG have you seen his back.Thats ill SHIT.


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

He got pussy calves tho.LOL


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

His calves are small, but since when did yoou hear, "Hey man I can calve raise 550lbs!! I would be like "Um.....ok".


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

This dave tate guy is one of the biggest humans ive ever seen. His back and shoulders are Godly as in Hercules.


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

Is he on roids?


----------



## Nate K (Oct 22, 2006)

Double D said:


> His calves are small, but since when did yoou hear, "Hey man I can calve raise 550lbs!! I would be like "Um.....ok".



They are not even that small.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Compared to the rest of his body......yes they are.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 22, 2006)

thats a big mother ****er


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 22, 2006)

Icy-Dice said:


> Is he on roids?



i doubt he is on roids that would be high intake creatine



































mwahahaahahahahahahaahahahahahahaahahahahaah cause he fucking is!!!!!!!


----------



## Nate K (Oct 22, 2006)

Icy-Dice said:


> This dave tate guy


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

mike456 said:


> all these pictures you guys posted *IMO *have better physique than any bodybuilder I have ever seen.



agree


----------



## rmcfar (Oct 22, 2006)

here's marius pudianowski. kinda vanished off the scene a few years ago but looks pretty good for a strong man.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

looks pretty good for a strongman?

Lol....he looks pretty good for a BB'er.


----------



## rmcfar (Oct 22, 2006)

He still looks more like a strongman to me though. Even though hes ripped as hell for a strongman you can tell that hes spent more time working on his overall core strength rather then just having a small waist. His biceps are more proportional to his arms as opposed to bb'ers whose biceps are just enormous. And his whole shoulder line appears to be flatter and more "bulky".

if you ask me marius has a much more ideal phisique then this one:


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

okay, no more comparing BB'er shit to these guys.  You are making this thread go gay.


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

Tru words p funk lol


----------



## rmcfar (Oct 22, 2006)

im not sure if you noticed but the thread title is "most aestetic powerlifter"
aestetics refer to the " standards of beauty and art" 
i didnt make this thread gay. this thread started gay


----------



## Icy-Dice (Oct 22, 2006)

Nope it didnt. Aesthetic is in no way gay. I meant aesthetic powerlifter not the comparasion between bodybuilders.Its mike 365 who started comparing them.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 22, 2006)

id rather look like ronnie, just my opinion though.....


----------



## rmcfar (Oct 22, 2006)

Icy-Dice said:


> Nope it didnt. Aesthetic is in no way gay. I meant aesthetic powerlifter not the comparasion between bodybuilders.Its mike 365 who started comparing them.



So you wanted to know what powerlifter happened to look the most like a bodybuilder, or was closer to an ideal phisique rather then the stereo-type of fat bulky powerlifters. I'd like you to explain to me how you can decide what power lifter is the most "aesthetic" without comparing them to another person


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 22, 2006)

rmcfar said:


> So you wanted to know what powerlifter happened to look the most like a bodybuilder, or was closer to an ideal phisique rather then the stereo-type of fat bulky powerlifters. I'd like you to explain to me how you can decide what power lifter is the most "aesthetic" without comparing them to another person



WoW.  Good point

But by your own logic, we can compare them to other powerlifters, not bodybuilders.  Because by comparing them to other bodybuilders we are not getting anywhere closer to agreeing on who the most asthetic powerlifter is, and we are moving towards who the most asthetic "person" is.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

rmcfar said:


> im not sure if you noticed but the thread title is "most aestetic powerlifter"
> aestetics refer to the " standards of beauty and art"
> i didnt make this thread gay. this thread started gay




You think beauty and art is gay? Wow.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 22, 2006)

Icy-Dice said:


> Nope it didnt. Aesthetic is in no way gay. I meant aesthetic powerlifter not the comparasion between bodybuilders.Its mike 365 who started comparing them.



It's all my fault!


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

rmcfar said:


> He still looks more like a strongman to me though. Even though hes ripped as hell for a strongman you can tell that hes spent more time working on his overall core strength rather then just having a small waist. His biceps are more proportional to his arms as opposed to bb'ers whose biceps are just enormous. And his whole shoulder line appears to be flatter and more "bulky".
> 
> if you ask me marius has a much more ideal phisique then this one:



lawl, I find it funny that you talk about BBers conserving a small waist compared to strongmen, then you post a pic of Ronnie - owner of the biggest(likely) gut in pro bodybuilding.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 22, 2006)

and the biggest set of legs, arms, and the bigget back in bodybuilding. in 1998 he looked phenomenal and his midsection looked good....


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

swordfish said:


> and the biggest set of legs, arms, and the bigget back in bodybuilding. in 1998 he looked phenomenal and his midsection looked good....



Right, but not in that picture he posted. I'm not ragging on Ronnie's whole appeal. My context was specifically pertaining to waist size and its comparison between bb-ers and strong men/PLers.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

swordfish said:


> and the biggest set of legs, arms, and the bigget back in bodybuilding. in 1998 he looked phenomenal and his midsection looked good....



I think Jay Cutler had him on the back and shoulders this year.

I still think Ronnie's physique is hideous, though I give him mad props for the hard work he has put forth to get there, and the sheer size that he posseses.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I think Jay Cutler had him on the back and shoulders this year.
> 
> I still think Ronnie's physique is hideous, though I give him mad props for the hard work he *has put into his body to get there*, and the sheer size that he posseses.



fixed that for you.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> fixed that for you.



Well, that too.  Still, I have seen him train, and it looks to me like he works out hard.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Well, that too.  Still, I have seen him train, and it looks to me like he works out hard.



oh yea.  I wont take anything away from him.  He goes at it when he is in the gym (at least that is what is implied in his videos).


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> oh yea.  I wont take anything away from him.  He goes at it when he is in the gym (at least that is what is implied in his videos).



In order to deadlift 800 pounds for a double, I think you have no choice but to go at it in the gym.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 22, 2006)

Everybody looks up to him, but his workouts are BS.  And I think his lifts are fake.  I don't know why people look up to bodybuilders.  Most are morons that couldn't tell you how they got that big.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 22, 2006)

the biggest thing that gets me upset is when i discuss bodybuilders or even some strongmen for that matter to my friends. i show them pictures and what not and they say, they are just big because they are taking so many steroids. people really dont understand how much hard work has to go into building a body like ronnie coleman, mariusz pudzianowski, arnold, kaz, frank zanes etc etc....... even if the drugs are the best of best you still need to bust your ass in the gym and eat properly, get sufficient rest and do it all consistently. i always say to them, you go and take steroids and come back to me in 20 years and you STILL wont look nearly as good....


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

A lot of the BB'ers today are lazy as shit.  Coremier, Dillet....those guys train like baby's, if they even decide to train at all, and aren't very strict with their diets.  They live off drugs and genetics.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 22, 2006)

Dillet is virtually the only exception to the rule.........


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

What ever happened to Cormeir? He was in the hospital last I heard a few months ago.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Everybody looks up to him, but his workouts are BS.  And I think his lifts are fake.  I don't know why people look up to bodybuilders.  Most are morons that couldn't tell you how they got that big.



Why do you think he fakes his lifts?


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Why do you think he fakes his lifts?



I am just a little skeptical.  Fake plates are commonly used in photo shoots and I've heard of them being used in videos.

Take his deadlift.  800lbs.  He's a bodybuilder...his form is pretty crappy on the deadlift, he practically starts the lift with his hips way up in the air.  Does it for an easy double....says "light weight" lol..and this is 5 weeks out from the olympia.  So lets say he tries again for a 1RM max attempt in the offseason...he may very well get close to 900...this is world class no?  He doesn't even really train to maximize strength either.  

I'm just a little skeptical like I said, I would want to see it in person at a sanctioned meet.  If it's all him then that's much more respect I owe him.

His squat is a little more reasonable...especially considering he was suited. (right?)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Why are almost all the powerlifters bald with a goatee?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

it makes you lift heavier weight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 22, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Why are almost all the powerlifters bald with a goatee?





P-funk said:


> it makes you lift heavier weight.



 This reminds me, the new crew of PLers I train with pretty much all have buzz cuts.. I recently got a hair cut and one of them said to me today, "I don't know if you noticed, but your haircut still isn't short enough."


----------



## Spud (Oct 22, 2006)

Baldness definitely equates to better performance. Just look at the NBA for god's sake.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 22, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I am just a little skeptical.  Fake plates are commonly used in photo shoots and I've heard of them being used in videos.
> 
> Take his deadlift.  800lbs.  He's a bodybuilder...his form is pretty crappy on the deadlift, he practically starts the lift with his hips way up in the air.  Does it for an easy double....says "light weight" lol..and this is 5 weeks out from the olympia.  So lets say he tries again for a 1RM max attempt in the offseason...he may very well get close to 900...this is world class no?  He doesn't even really train to maximize strength either.
> 
> ...



hes also a powerlifter that is obviously very strong. there is a reason he has the best back in the world and deadlifting 800 lbs for reps just MIGHT have something to do with it. you could tell those were real beat up, rusty, chipped 100 lb plates.......

the form isnt that bad considering the weight he is using, the first rep is done well, he is doing the reps more like a RDL , but still keeping he hips and but relatively low. his back DOESNT round at all, ive seen MANY powerlifters that lift much more sloppy than that and they dont bust out 800 for a double...


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 22, 2006)

swordfish said:


> hes also a powerlifter that is obviously very strong. there is a reason he has the best back in the world and deadlifting 800 lbs for reps just MIGHT have something to do with it. you could tell those were real beat up, rusty, chipped 100 lb plates.......
> 
> the form isnt that bad considering the weight he is using, the first rep is done well, he is doing the reps more like a RDL , but still keeping he hips and but relatively low. his back DOESNT round at all, ive seen MANY powerlifters that lift much more sloppy than that and they dont bust out 800 for a double...



You may be right.  

But if he had better form he would bust out more weight.  And if he wasn't 5 weeks out from the olympia even MORE weight.  

He's one of the best bodybuilders of all time.  But lifts like that make him a world class powerlifter as well.

Oh and his form is bad man.  It's all back.  Legs barely move.  Especially on the second rep.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 23, 2006)

thats why i said he is doing it more like an RDL/ minimal stiff dead


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 23, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> I am just a little skeptical.  Fake plates are commonly used in photo shoots and I've heard of them being used in videos.
> 
> Take his deadlift.  800lbs.  He's a bodybuilder...his form is pretty crappy on the deadlift, he practically starts the lift with his hips way up in the air.  Does it for an easy double....says "light weight" lol..and this is 5 weeks out from the olympia.  So lets say he tries again for a 1RM max attempt in the offseason...he may very well get close to 900...this is world class no?  He doesn't even really train to maximize strength either.
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, Ronnie Coleman has trained like a powerlifter for a good portion of his lifting career.  I recall someone saying he used the Westside template.


----------



## chris mason (Oct 24, 2006)

Geez, rampant ignorance and misinformation in this thread (not by everyone).

First, there are many powerlifters who are quite lean.  Powerlifting has weight classes and those in the lighter classes tend to be lean for obvious reasons.  The guys in the heavier classes can carry some body fat and the superheavies tend to carry a lot.  Why?  The additional weight is a mixed bag of fat and muscle and if you have no weight limit and the goal is to lift as much as possible it behooves one to carry some extra fat.  

Next, Ronnie's lifts are all legit.  Ronnie is freakishly strong and to say that if he altered his form he would lift more is ignorant.  There is more to what one can lift than form and everyone has their unique strengths and weaknesses.  

Oh, and before anyone jumps on me I personally know MANY of the top powerlifters in the world (I sponsor several of them).


----------

